# Treats



## Jccinoh (May 31, 2020)

Wondering what treats/training snacks people are giving their Spoos? Probably like many we get overwhelmed by the number of products in the pet shops and of course according to the manufacturers ‘they’ are all the best! So was curious what everyone with poodles have found!
Suggestions for puppy Spoos? Adult Spoos?
Thanks!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I just found these on Amazon "Sojos" simply, beef, lamb or turkey..100% raw freeze dried meat. He absolutely loves these. I just about to order another variety 3 pack.


----------



## Jccinoh (May 31, 2020)

Mufar42 said:


> I just found these on Amazon "Sojos" simply, beef, lamb or turkey..100% raw freeze dried meat. He absolutely loves these. I just about to order another variety 3 pack.


Thank you we will check them out


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I also use the Instinct toppers as treats, also raw freeze dried. He seems to like this type of treat the best rather than hard crunch ones, but he will get those on occasion too.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I make my own - that way I know exactly what is in them. Current batch is chicken, egg and flour, and very popular.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I vary them. Changing them up keeps them interesting and attractive. Right now my treat pocket contains some cat food kibbles, some peanut butter flavored Zukes, some dried fish, and some dried liver.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

A further thought. My boys adore dried liver, and it's a natural food. However, dried liver is very rich; too much gives my guys upset tummies. That's another reason to use a variety of flavors and ingredients. Hitting the liver treat jackpot every once in a while keeps my boys just as engaged as getting liver every time, but it spares us the unpleasant aftereffects.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

A dog will eat anything. Leftovers are fantastic. Cut up carrots are a treat and most dogs will eat raw. If they won't eat raw carrots, cook them when you make a roast or chicken.


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

I usually stick to treats that are pretty much all protein. I like Stella and Chewy’s meal mixers, Vital Essentials mini-nibs, and Ziwi Peak for my puppy since they can all be fed as a complete meal and I don’t really have to worry about nutrient balance. For my older dog, I like freeze-dried organ meat. Vital Essentials has a pretty good selection if you can find them... their moo-sticks and minnows are also pretty popular at my house. I also like freeze-dried poultry necks if I’m going to a coffee shop and want the dogs to relax for a bit. They usually finish them pretty quickly, but then stay calm afterwards. Bully sticks are also great in my book since I find them to be appropriate for puppies too and provide hours of entertainment.


----------

